# Electric Thermostat controlled by ECU !!



## guzplace (Apr 16, 2004)

From the cars i have driven ... the thermostat used to be cheap and totally mechanic . I heard that post 2001 BMWs have an electric thermostat that would set a check engine light when it goes wrong.... 

Since when did cars start to have this type of thermostat ?

I read somewhere "DME (ECU) includes an electronically controlled engine cooling system. This system has a "map" that tells the engine thermostat how to react in response to engine speed, load and outside temperature – rather than just coolant temperature. With this system, the engine can operate at higher temperatures under light-load conditions for enhanced fuel efficiency and heater effectiveness"

and i cannot apply this to any recent BMW ... when i went to buy the thermostat it did not seem like it can be controlled by the ECU !!!

they told me BMWs adapt their cooling needs to driving conditions.
how is this implemented ?

I guess ALEX can answer that 

i


----------

